# 5/17/2017 - Redfish



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

This morning we were able to locate 4 slot Reds, 1 Bull Red, and a ton of keeper Trout!

The early morning topwater bite has been fantastic!

I caught them all on a Jackall Bonnie 95 - http://amzn.to/2oylJmd 

The majority of the Trout came on a Bird of Prey Jerk Bait.

For more information check out http://navarrekayakfishing.com


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice box of fish.. I'll be awaiting my dinner invite


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

travhale said:


> Nice box of fish.. I'll be awaiting my dinner invite




They were for a buddies cookout! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Nick! Those Birs of Prey jerkbaits are awesome. Hoping to go throw one tomorrow morning.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

nb&twil said:


> Good job Nick! Those Birs of Prey jerkbaits are awesome. Hoping to go throw one tomorrow morning.




I will have one tied on at first light!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwhague (Jul 25, 2016)

*Frankie*

Let me say how nice it is to see what and how you are catching lately.

But many people (mostly commercial fishermen) seem specifically NOT TO TELL the audience where (_close_) they are catching the fish!

It seems that they must be seeking possible paying customers by showing them the fish and by not offering real and useful knowledge about where they were caught.

For me and my little boat, it is a waste of time to read the post. I do see the fish and must assume they were caught somewhere within 1000 square miles.

Think about that.... I'm not tryin' to be mean to you.... Congratulation on your skill and knowledge!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

fwhague said:


> Let me say how nice it is to see what and how you are catching lately.
> 
> But many people (mostly commercial fishermen) seem specifically NOT TO TELL the audience where (_close_) they are catching the fish!
> 
> ...




I have thought about it...

If I tell you where I was fishing it will be viewed by a ton of people (like yourself) that are just looking for a fishing location and aren't willing to go out in the time. 

Use the knowledge you are given and learn to locate the fish. 

It's rewarding and worth the time you put in. 

I have an entire website full of tips, fishing reports, and reviews. It will help you learn to catch fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

fwhague said:


> Let me say how nice it is to see what and how you are catching lately.
> 
> But many people (mostly commercial fishermen) seem specifically NOT TO TELL the audience where (_close_) they are catching the fish!
> 
> ...


Booo. And so, non-commercial fishermen are always giving away their spots, right? Come on man. Lighten up and go fish. Nick offers a lot up here. Read his posts and I doubt you will find it is a "waste of your time". Or maybe you have some sweet honey-holes you would like to post for us all to see


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

What an asshole not giving us all his spots he's worked hard to find and spent many hours doing so. It's not like every googan like you would be there the next morning


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

fwhague said:


> Let me say how nice it is to see what and how you are catching lately.
> 
> But many people (mostly commercial fishermen) seem specifically NOT TO TELL the audience where (_close_) they are catching the fish!
> 
> ...


Nick actually post up a vast amount of info aimed at helping anglers find and catch more fish, which is way more useful than posting fishing locations. I imagine it keeps him pretty busy, and commend his efforts in trying to help others--he doesn't have to do that. If there were more people like him when I was learning to fish, It could have saved me a few years of trial and error, but then again, that's how you gain your own knowledge, that's how you learn to locate fish and not worry about where other people are catching them.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice looking fish and great report ! Congrats


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

fwhague said:


> Let me say how nice it is to see what and how you are catching lately.
> 
> But many people (mostly commercial fishermen) seem specifically NOT TO TELL the audience where (_close_) they are catching the fish!
> 
> ...


Go look at his website, YouTube videos and post history and tell me
You don't learn something about finding fish in the area. 

You want someone to cast the line and reel the fish in for you too?

How are you going to complain about someone posting a fishing report on a fishing forum?! I don't see many report on your page with maps or coordinates either. 

Redfish aren't hard to find here. He told you exactly waht to throw and when to throw it. Cover ground, catch fish, be happy!


----------



## fwhague (Jul 25, 2016)

NLytle said:


> I have thought about it...
> 
> If I tell you where I was fishing it will be viewed by a ton of people (like yourself) that are just looking for a fishing location and aren't willing to go out in the time.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the response - and for other comments from others.

First, I would never - in any way - say anything bad to you, or those like you.

I just moved here about a year ago - from Cape Coral, FL. I fished MANY times in the Charlotte Harbor - with Boca Grande in sight. It is important to know fundamentally basic "close in" places to go to get trout, redfish, snook, tarpon, sheepshead, grouper, pompano, shark, cobra, and even lady fish.

I moved here because I am retiring now - and love to fish. I know Pensacola is Great Fishing - and is closer to where I was raised (Mississippi).

I am seeing some Pensacola fishing Problems. On the latest Google Map, you can see where the water "pollution" damages the Escambia and Blackwater bays, all the way down to the Pass outward. You can see the area that aren't as dark - and the fishing "might be" better there. 

The mud-colored polluted (using agricultural chemicals, and other things) water definitely kills the flora under water and the fish simply do not go there as often as they go to lush, grassy bottom fishing areas.

I live in Pace, and the local areas are subject to the pollution alot. Therefore, I am looking for a good place to put in where fishing is better. And when you show me how well you are fishing, you do not say anything about the location.

I would be happy to be a fisherman here, and my hat is always off to people like you.

Frank


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

fwhague said:


> Thank you for the response - and for other comments from others.
> 
> First, I would never - in any way - say anything bad to you, or those like you.
> 
> ...


Lots of good fishing in Escambia bay around Pace. Might need to go fishing and explore the area instead of looking at maps. Every water way in the area holds redfish and speckled trout, even Escambia and Blackwater bays. Not sure of what pollution you are taking about, other than the dirty water flowing out the rivers, which isn't pollution, it's mud.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great post Nick, some nice fish you guys have been catching! I'll never reveal your secret area hahahah


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Subscribed:watching:

Spots..... to share or not to share? Answer is NOBODY SHARES SPOTS


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

He caught em directly above the center of the earth.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

fwhague said:


> Thank you for the response - and for other comments from others.
> 
> First, I would never - in any way - say anything bad to you, or those like you.
> 
> ...



The fishing is so much better almost anywhere else, you've seen the pollution in Escambia and Blackwater bays with your own eyes, a good reason not to even try them. I'm impressed with how fast and with so little effort you eliminated large areas of unfishable water, now we know where they're not, if we can just get the OP to tell us where they are and stop wasting our time...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

fwhague said:


> Thank you for the response - and for other comments from others.
> 
> First, I would never - in any way - say anything bad to you, or those like you.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the area Frank.

You're right in one respect, over the decades of my experience, there has been a noticeable decline in sea grasses and certain populations of fish.

It's true guys, a lot of you weren't born on the incoming tide in Black water like I was.

But Frank, 2 issues here in the panhandle that might be diff. from your other areas of reference.

Our area has this wonderful, black, sticky, smelly mud that holds fish like it's some elixir or something at least in certain conditions.

AND...you will get nothing but a ration of crap if you ask for areas.

And don't let these guys worry you, they are all pretty harmless, except, for Jeff, nick, josh, Dlo, travale, bigrick, kanaka, probably forgot some of them...but you get the picture.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

One thing I noticed is you said you were from Cape Coral. This is not south FL. Our rivers do not get the pollution that they get down there from the sugar cane fields, that runoff and flow from Okeechobee to the gulf. This isn't even close to the same thing. 

Bruce, I remember seeing grass in Escambia and Pensacola bays some years back. Escambia bay is getting healthier all the time. Lots of Milfoil popping up in the shallows, and the eel grass has gotten thicker every year. Pensacola bay has not recovered, but hopefully one day it will return. 

Here's a picture of some milfoil in Escambia bay, and there is acres of it. Pretty healthy....


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

fwhague said:


> Thank you for the response - and for other comments from others.
> 
> First, I would never - in any way - say anything bad to you, or those like you.
> 
> ...


Get off Google, put a line in the water, and see what's really there. You can't interpret much from Google Earth, and you certainly aren't going to catch any fish looking at pictures. If you have a boat, take a day and do some scouting--that's half the fun. You're retiring, you have the time, so have the ambition. I travel over 8 hours round trip to fish from my kayak, and you still wont catch me asking for fishing spots. Once I see reports of people catching fish, and the bite is consistant, then it's time to hit the water and find my own... So, yes, these types of reports are very useful for some of us.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes sir, I agree, THAT is a healthy patch!


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

fwhague said:


> Let me say how nice it is to see what and how you are catching lately.
> 
> But many people (mostly commercial fishermen) seem specifically NOT TO TELL the audience where (_close_) they are catching the fish!
> 
> ...


I can say this, I started out as a commercial fisherman and tuna fished for years, I then was a charter fisherman for years ( all offshore bottom fishing) For both these type of fishing no one gave me spots. They did share with me the knowledge to go out find the fish on my own. The wife and I have just started to inshore fish and we are hooked. I will be chartering a trip with him so someone can teach us how to use a top water lure and ask questions on how to find the fish for the different seasons of the year. I dont care if we catch fish when we go because his knowledge is what I want. To me he showed you way more than what most fisherman would have showed you by what he was using for bait.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Nick has helped me greatly, he taught me to always fish between the surface and the bottom...I still make the occasional cast into a tree above the water just to check, but rarely are they that shallow.


----------

